# Chirping noise in drive gear only when stopped



## carportmech (Mar 20, 2021)

2012 Versa C11 with CVT trans, 85000 km about 52000 miles

When stopped there is a chirping sound I thought was from belt but now realize if its prob transmission.

In drive, stopped with brake applied - chirping noise
In neutral no noise.
In drive moving no such noise.

Just had a CVT fluid change last year. 

Any idea what this is? Cant find much online as searches are almost all about chirping when moving or coming to a stop. This noise is strictly when stopped

thanks for any help


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Sounds like an issue with the flywheel, flywheel bolts, or the torque converter. You should definitely get it checked.


----------



## carportmech (Mar 20, 2021)

thx will do


----------

